# Please pray for my baby!



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my heartfelt prayers and healing vibes for sweet Duda to feel better soon.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sending prayers! I'm so sorry


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no!! I hope she is okay and feeling better soon. Please let us know...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Duda is so sick. What a beautiful sweet sugar face she has! Sending thoughts and prayers that she is better and praying that it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good thoughts coming your way for your sweet Duda.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending tons of Golden thoughts and prayers for Duda !!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm devastated.

Duda is really really bad. We got her exams back and the vet said she has Ehrilichosis. He said it was caused by a tick bite.

What I keep asking myself is HOW??? We treat her monthly to prevent ticks and fleas. how could this horrible disease destroy my baby so fast?

The vet said that's probably the reason Duda lost her sight so fast. She is now having kidney failure. 

I don't know what to do. I'm devastated. I think she is dying. How is that possible? She was so healthy last Friday. How can I lose my best friend so fast? Life is not fair!!!

Please keep praying for her. She is fighting hard. She wants to survive. 

She has not gone potty all day although she ate and drank water. She walked for a second, and fell down.

I'm desperate. Please pray hard for her!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Duda....


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for your precious Duda.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

When do we know if we should let her rest? I don't want her to be in pain, but I don't wanna lose her.... I've had her since I was 14.. she's been with me thru everything. She's so precious... she does not deserve to go this way 

And it's her birthday next Monday...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about the news... Unfortunately you did all you can by keeping a tick prevention on her. There is no vaccine available for Ehrlichia right now, either.

You should message Chopper's Mom who went through this a little while ago with her dog (though the kidney failure was due to Lyme Disease also carried by ticks). 

Kidney failure can be a consequence of tick borne diseases and is unfortunately more prevalent in goldens and labs. So sorry for your sweet girl I will keep her in my thoughts...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so sorry the news wasn't better and that she's suffering so badly. I will keep you both close in heart and mind. I'm sure you know the ultimate love we can show our dogs is the one of letting them go when they are suffering with no hope despite the fact it takes the ground from under us. I think you will know if you have to let her go to the bridge and the most unselfish act is helping them to go when they need to but can't quite make the journey themselves even though we don't want to. Our Goldens are never with us for long enough but we must hold onto the precious time we have had with them when the times comes. I hope it's not that time for you both right now but I also think you will know in your heart if it is. Thinking of you and hoping for a good news update. She's a beautiful girl x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. What devastating news. Treasure your time with her - you'll know when it's time to let her go. Poor girl. Again, I'm sorry you're going through this. What an awful shock.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duda*

Praying for Duda and you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you and your beautiful girl Duda are going through this. Keeping you both in our thoughts at this tragic time.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Praying for Duda. I am so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hoping your girl is better today!And for a good update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Duda, my thoughts and prayers are with you and her.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

She is still fighting! She peed this morning, ate & drank a bit of water. 

Vet is doing new exams. Will keep u all updated! Thanks for the prayers!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Duda! I hope it will turn out well for her!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ehrlichiosis is a bacteria. Luckily it can be treated with antibiotics (as you probably know by now). Takes a couple weeks to clear up.

We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers


ms_summer said:


> She is still fighting! She peed this morning, ate & drank a bit of water.
> 
> Vet is doing new exams. Will keep u all updated! Thanks for the prayers!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying for Duda that this is treatable and that she has much more time that is free of pain


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers for Duda from NJ. Hugs for the both of you!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ms_summer said:


> I'm devastated.
> 
> Duda is really really bad. We got her exams back and the vet said she has Ehrilichosis. He said it was caused by a tick bite.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I am praying that Duda beats this thing!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ms_summer said:


> She is still fighting! She peed this morning, ate & drank a bit of water.
> 
> Vet is doing new exams. Will keep u all updated! Thanks for the prayers!!!


Praying that the Lord finish what He started and brings Duda back from the brink and helps her to kick this thing!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

How's your girl doing?


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Duda is home! She sure is a fighter and is responding well to the meds! Vet said he has never seen an almost 11 year old fighting harder to survive. We're so proud of our girl! Thank you so much for the prayers... It worked!! 

Monday is her birthday and we are so happy that she is still with us to celebrate!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wonderful news! Thanks for the update


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is such great news! I'm so happy to hear that. Continued good health!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad to read that you girl is such a fighter! What a great celebration for her upcoming Birthday! Praying that you celebrate many more!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Duda.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Duda did not have a good weekend.... 

She is going potty normally, but she doesn't want to eat, drink, play, get up, anything... All she does is sleep. We think she is in pain but she would never show it... But it feels like she does not want to live anymore... Do they show when they had "enough"?

We're so sad. Having to consider putting your best friend to sleep is the absolute worst decision a pet owner has to make. We are taking her back to the vet to talk to him, and hear his opinion, but seeing her the way she is right now breaks our heart..... It's tough, so tough.

It feels like she is not even "here" anymore....


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

By the way, happy birthday to my sweet girl Duds... You've been the BEST dog ever... We are so lucky to have you :heartbeat


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful Duda! So sorry that she did not have a good weekend though  we're all thinking of you, it's so very difficult.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

It is. We are so confused and heartbroken...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm late. Praying for Duda and for you. (((HUGS)))...it's never easy to let them go, or to think about.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet girl! I'm so sorry that she had a bad weekend. I understand the hard journey that you're on with your beautiful girl. I so hope that the vet can do something to help her recover. keeping Beautiful Duda in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Duda, I only hope you are doing better today


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Happy birthday, Duda! We are all parying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

**

Duda has gone to the Rainbow Bridge today at 8:30AM. She fought a hard battle these past weeks and is finally resting. She simply took a nap and stopped breathing. We are very, very sad but know that she is now finally in peace.

Thank you so much for all the prayers. They helped giving us another beautiful 2 weeks with our sweet, sweet fighter.

Duds, you will always be loved and you are the best friend a girl could ask for... Thank you for everything you've done for us these 11 years, for being loyal, sweet, patient and forgiving.... Thank you for just being there every step of the way... We will miss you daily, but you'll always be in our hearts... 

Rest in peace, sweet baby....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am just now seeing this--I am very sorry for your loss. I am sure Duda knew how much you loved her. RIP.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss. It sounds like it was a very peaceful passing for her. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just read about Duda's passing in the Rainbow bridge forum. Again, I am so sorry! I am glad though that she passed in her sleep being at home and loved!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading about the loss of beautiful Duda. So amazing, that she was here just until the day after her birthday. I'm so VERY sorry. I'm in tears reading that she passed in her sleep. I really thought that she was going to get through this. Very sad and know that you must be devastated! Thinking of you at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. Rest in Peace sweet Girl.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Just so heartbroken. Rest in peace sweet Duda.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry i have just seen the post my heart goes out to you.

RIP sweet girl


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your sweet girl. She sounds like she was a real fighter but it was her time. She was loved and knew you wanted the best for her so dont think you did something wrong or didnt do enough. Remember her in the good times and healthy. Not at the end. She would want that. 

Run free at the bridge with all of our sweet babies.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Duda.


----------

